# Multiple visas at one time?



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

I have an SRRV (retirement) visa and am locked out of the country because that visa type is not allowed entry as of this date.

The SIRV (investment) visa IS allowed entry into the Philippines right now.

Can I hold two visa types at one time? I’m thinking I might put the $75,000 in an investment visa just to get back in now and get rid of it once the SRRV becomes active again. The rules seem to be, put $75,000 in a bank account and you have up to 6 months to make an investment (stocks, start a business, etc.). If the SRRV becomes legit within that 6 month time frame, can I just cancel it (the SIRV) and cash out my bank account? Of course I’ll lose the filing fees and other assorted one-time visa costs, but it might be a way (expensive as it is) for me to get home and reunite with family sooner.

In the end it’s just a cash-flow exercise if I can get my money back, minus a few hundred in one-time expenses. Just thinking out loud. Any suggestions?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi BGC but only my opinion but if you have family here and an SRRV status, I'm sure compassionate grounds will get you back here to your family, wife, children. Have you talked to AU/PH Immi? I'm learning also and would love to see/hear the answers given you have family here, also good for other members.
Good luck and hope you can sort it.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Hi BGC but only my opinion but if you have family here and an SRRV status, I'm sure compassionate grounds will get you back here to your family, wife, children. Have you talked to AU/PH Immi? I'm learning also and would love to see/hear the answers given you have family here, also good for other members.
> Good luck and hope you can sort it.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


‘I’ve tried writing both the PRA and cc’ing Bernadette Romulo-Puyat at the DOT, and writing the Philippine ambassador here in NZ about getting a travel exemption on humanitarian grounds. The calls and emails just go round and round, never ending with an exemption. This has been going on for two months now with no end in sight...

I’m not married to my girlfriend although after 6 years together I have been fully adopted by her family at this point. But the various department heads and IATF really do not care about humanitarian grounds, they only want strict adherence to posted guidelines: married, children, etc. - no thinking outside the box is allowed. We have discussed getting married and both decided it’s ridiculous to get married just to have a piece of paper that satisfies some border guard so he will stamp my passport. It’s not as if the marriage certificate will stop Covid transmission, so I’m at a loss as to why they are demanding married couples only. We will have travel and health insurance that covers Covid so we will not be a burden to the health system if infected once in country.

Thats why I was thinking about applying for another visa if possible. If it works out I can enter the Philippines on my SRRV in the next 6 months and I can cancel the SIRV and only lose the one-time fees/medical/police reporting costs it might be worth it. Those upfront costs will be less than $1500, in the long run it’s cheaper this way to to stop the financial bleeding of keeping two houses paid for simultaneously on two separate continents because of bureaucratic tomfoolery... It will mean of course I have to float $75,000 for at least 6 months, not something I want to do if I can avoid it...


----------



## Nate5182 (Sep 8, 2020)

I don’t think you can apply for any new visa at the moment. I’m hoping the SRRV is the next one they add to the list, but I have no grounds for that optimism. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

You know given what has recently happened with the PRA/shutdown within/because of the senates uncertainty and ignorance of the PRA's roll as well as opportunism or, perceived,,,,,,, with some Chinese retirees let alone legitimate retirees from western countries I am surely happy that I didn't go that road yet. The proof of the pudding etc.

Long term those that have their bucks legitimately in the/a bank to obtain their SRRV will eventually be re admitted back to their homes and families and in the interim? C-19, the China syndrome currently flooding the Phillipines senate,,,,, 

Very happy I got back here on the day of the lockdown.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Being married won't get you in either, the visa is for essential travel only. Not leisure or vacation.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Around a month ago the Embassy told me there is a* tiny* possibility to get in by some types of cases can be handled *individual.* 
E g as business Visas BGC talked about. 
But they talked tabout foreigners with *excisting* business. 



bigpearl said:


> Hi BGC but only my opinion but if you have family here and an SRRV status, I'm sure compassionate grounds will get you back here to your family, wife, children.


 So far the general is NOT allowing that 
(if they haven't changed it during the last weeks when I haven't checked by I have been occupied with business negotiations,)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I do feel for you BGCExpat. I and my wife got out yesterday, we hired a trike and things are changing here that's all can share with you because even though the Municipality and the highway have check points they are only manned and not stopping or checking pass's anymore so I think there's beginning to be a wearing off effect of this virus it's wearing down everyone even the front liners plus not that many deaths in our region, we have 40,000 people in our Municipality but with only 5 deaths.

I don't understand either why they won't let you in because they do let some in case by case from what I remember reading on GMA news, but I can't find the article sorry, you have a residence and family plus the other requirement would be that you can cover your Health Care costs so have you gone that route , you will list your Health Insurance or an amount of money that can cover the Covid expense, bank account copy, plus you and you're girl friends ID, cable, electrical bill, Internet showing the same location a stable home, you basically have to do all the leg work like here, you have to prove your case, common sense won't work, so paper work and redundancies are king... I'm trying to think of ways to get you in, because it could be just a package for them to ponder over, they never tell you what they are looking for but it's almost implied that the PBI have all their ducks in a row in order to allow you travel or they lose their jobs or positions.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

BGCExpat said:


> We have discussed getting married and both decided it’s ridiculous to get married just to have a piece of paper that satisfies some border guard so he will stamp my passport.


Seems less ridiculous than spending $75,000 for it, and if you've been together so many years you're already in a common-law marriage situation, so it wouldn't really be the _only_ reason to get married...


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Being married won't get you in either, the visa is for essential travel only. Not leisure or vacation.


Not true, being married will get you in whether you have a 13a or not:



> Foreign spouses and children of Filipino nationals (in case not traveling with the Filipino national, foreign spouse... Non-Quota Immigrant by Marriage or 13(a) Visa - Immigration Update: Philippines I Clarification on temporary travel ban - Santa Fe Relocation


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

BGCExpat said:


> ... I’m thinking I might put the $75,000 in an investment visa just to get back in now and get rid of it once the SRRV becomes active again. The rules seem to be, put $75,000 in a bank account and you have up to 6 months to make an investment (stocks, start a business, etc.). If the SRRV becomes legit within that 6 month time frame, can I just cancel it (the SIRV) and cash out my bank account? ... In the end it’s just a cash-flow exercise if I can get my money back, minus a few hundred in one-time expenses. Just thinking out loud. Any suggestions?


I hear what you say but personally, I wouldn’t have enough faith that I'd get my 75K back in full and within the perceived time frame. Also, purely from an administrative aspect, it could turn into an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Not true, being married will get you in whether you have a 13a or not:


Assuming the spouse doesn't have a 13a he can only enter on a 9a. The 9a states essential travel only at this time.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> The 9a states essential travel only at this time.


Children are essential, foreign parents of Filipino minor children are allowed in.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

BGCExpat said:


> I have an SRRV (retirement) visa and am locked out of the country because that visa type is not allowed entry as of this date.
> 
> The SIRV (investment) visa IS allowed entry into the Philippines right now.
> 
> Can I hold two visa types at one time? I’m thinking I might put the $75,000 in an investment visa just to get back in now and get rid of it once the SRRV becomes active again. Any suggestions?


I know an Expat who held a 13A, had marital problems, went to BI & told them he was going to apply for SRRV Courtesy & go to the states to get a divorce. Said he would have to downgrade to a 9a then apply for SRRV in country, only permitted 1 visa at a time.. No idea what he did, never saw him again. 

Regarding the SIRV. One of requirements is Medical Certificate (Authenticated by the Bureau of Quarantine of the Phil. Department of Health) valid for 6 months. So one must be "in country" to apply.
Source: How to Get a Special Investor's Resident Visa (SIRV) | Law Firm in Metro Manila, Philippines | Corporate, Family, IP law, and Litigation Lawyers 

FYI,

PAL - Eligible passengers for travel to the PI *updated: NOVEMBER 5, 2020, 7:00 AM*
Arriving in the Philippines


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Here is the answer I got back from the embassy... Time to think up a Plan C and D...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

That makes sense, part of getting my SRRV was that the PRA had to cancel the tourist visa I entered on initially.


----------



## Aussiewilliam (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi mate. I really sympathize with you and I'm in a situation a bit like yours. I came back to Aus on 29th March to finalise my Australian divorce (First plane load that went into mandatory quarantine) and have been stuck here ever since. I want to return to PHP (Zambales) to marry my defacto partner of 3 years, I had always just gone there on tourist visas and extended or just gone for an Asian holiday with her for me to get a new visa when necessary. We have a long lease on a nice home in PHP and life there is actually pretty good at present with no real Covid danger in her area. Money is not my problem at all, it just seems impossible to me to get any type of visa at any cost. I tried to get an appointment with Philippine Embassy in Brisbane last week to explore my options but just got a refusal for interview with the standard response about only allowing entry to people who are married or with kids or a pregnant partner. We tried last year to get a short term partner visa for her to come to Australia but that was also refused because Aus immigration said they thought she was likely overstay!. She'd been to Aus before with me on a tourist visa and complied perfectly with all conditions. Losing hope and would appreciate any suggestions at all.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Aussiewilliam said:


> Losing hope and would appreciate any suggestions at all.


Have you considered calling your embassy in Manila, speak to one of your countryman in your embassy to explain your situation and ask if there are any options available such as a humanitarian waiver?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Aussiewilliam said:


> I came back to Aus on 29th March to finalise my Australian divorce (First plane load that went into mandatory quarantine) and have been stuck here ever since. I want to return to PHP (Zambales) to marry my defacto partner of 3 years, I had always just gone there on tourist visas and extended or just gone for an Asian holiday with her for me to get a new visa when necessary. We have a long lease on a nice home in PHP and life there is actually pretty good.
> 
> Losing hope and would appreciate any suggestions at all.


Welcome to the forum Aussiewilliam! That's tough... you made sure to get that divorce to free you up in Australia and then are willing to return, marry your sweetheart and live in your home here, geez sounds good to me! 

I did a little research and I found this article, so can you bring your fiance to Australia on a "Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300). Fiancé (Prospective Spouse) visa - Australian Migration Agents and Immigration Lawyers Melbourne | SeekVisa

If this is not possible then nobody really knows the exact date it will open up here but it hinges on a vaccine that is effective and safe and then enough stocking for everyone, there's 106 million citizens in the Philippines and from what I have read recently in the news, there doesn't seem to be a good storage facility for the vaccine once it does becomes available, but I do think they are working on this.

This is just one of the many issues with a developing country a very poor country the worry is that someone gets sick and most can't afford to even buy medication let alone dream of a hospital stay so they end up in a health emergency or even death, so far things are moving slowly when it comes to a vaccine.

But I'll try to answer your question with a date, at least two years from now would be my best guess. So you said money is not an issue, I think it's possible for you to bring her to Australia in under 6 months from what the article above claims.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Maybe meeting in another SEA country is a possibility. Can't get married but can at least see each other.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

BGCExpat said:


> I’m thinking I might put the $75,000 in an investment visa just to get back in now


November 16, 2020

not all SIRVs may be allowed to enter

“SIRVs issued under Executive Order No. 63 in tourist-related projects and tourist establishments are still restricted.Only those issued under EO 226 may be allowed for now, following the IATF ruling,”

SOURCE:
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2020_Yr/11_Nov/2020Nov16_Press.pdf


----------



## PH-Expat (Oct 25, 2020)

I thought they were arranging for exemptions for SRRV holders by email, you email them and they get your some documentation. Saw it on their facebook comments.


----------



## Funlover (Oct 21, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum Aussiewilliam! That's tough... you made sure to get that divorce to free you up in Australia and then are willing to return, marry your sweetheart and live in your home here, geez sounds good to me!
> 
> I did a little research and I found this article, so can you bring your fiance to Australia on a "Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300). Fiancé (Prospective Spouse) visa - Australian Migration Agents and Immigration Lawyers Melbourne | SeekVisa
> 
> ...


Hi guys and thanks for the suggestions. I really appreciated the info and carefully followed up each lead. Aus Immigration in Manila can only help with Aus visa applications and don't have any suggestions about how I can get a Philippines visa for myself. I went to see an Australian Immigration Lawyer and was told that the processing time for a Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300) for my Filipino partner is 12 to 18 months! Also I looked into trying to find any place in Asia where we can both go to be together and it apperas that I might be eligible for a STV (Special Tourist Visa) to Thailand and she might be able to get a 60 day tourist visa to Thailand as well, she just has to prove she has had more than 650,000 pesos minimum in her bank account for at least the last 6 months... Thailand is the ONLY place I can find that we can both go and get married with a marriage that's recognised as legal in both PHP and Aus. I think if we do that we will be able to be together in PHP and maybe even in Aus later. Whew! So 15 days of quarantine at an ASQ approved hotel in Bangkok, then a crappy wedding there just to satisfy the rules. And get this, we won't be able to share a room together in Thai quarantine because we're not legally married! Can you believe it? After living together for years we will be in 2 separate rooms! Gotta laugh. Anyway that's what we plan to do unless someone has any better ideas? It will take a couple of months to get everything organized, It's a pretty complicated process. All comments greatly appreciated. William.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Funlover said:


> Hi guys and thanks for the suggestions. I really appreciated the info and carefully followed up each lead. Aus Immigration in Manila can only help with Aus visa applications and don't have any suggestions about how I can get a Philippines visa for myself. I went to see an Australian Immigration Lawyer and was told that the processing time for a Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300) for my Filipino partner is 12 to 18 months! Also I looked into trying to find any place in Asia where we can both go to be together and it apperas that I might be eligible for a STV (Special Tourist Visa) to Thailand and she might be able to get a 60 day tourist visa to Thailand as well, she just has to prove she has had more than 650,000 pesos minimum in her bank account for at least the last 6 months... Thailand is the ONLY place I can find that we can both go and get married with a marriage that's recognised as legal in both PHP and Aus. I think if we do that we will be able to be together in PHP and maybe even in Aus later. Whew! So 15 days of quarantine at an ASQ approved hotel in Bangkok, then a crappy wedding there just to satisfy the rules. And get this, we won't be able to share a room together in Thai quarantine because we're not legally married! Can you believe it? After living together for years we will be in 2 separate rooms! Gotta laugh. Anyway that's what we plan to do unless someone has any better ideas? It will take a couple of months to get everything organized, It's a pretty complicated process. All comments greatly appreciated. William.


Hi Funlover, what about Singapore? When I was in the US Navy I came across many girls from the Philippines flying there for vacation but it's been many years so maybe the rules have changed, the big negative is that the rooms in Singapore sure are expensive but I don't know how much quarantine rooms would cost. 34 more countries listed Visa free for Philippine citizens. Visa Free Countries for Filipinos

Too bad you couldn't get it set up at the airport the legal marriage and and then you both fly out so no quarantine to deal with.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Funlover said:


> All comments greatly appreciated. William.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Funlover (Oct 21, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Hi Funlover, what about Singapore? When I was in the US Navy I came across many girls from the Philippines flying there for vacation but it's been many years so maybe the rules have changed, the big negative is that the rooms in Singapore sure are expensive but I don't know how much quarantine rooms would cost. 34 more countries listed Visa free for Philippine citizens. Visa Free Countries for Filipinos
> 
> Too bad you couldn't get it set up at the airport the legal marriage and and then you both fly out so no quarantine to deal with.


Hi Fish2 Thanks for the thought and I appreciate your comments. Tried Singapore. We've been there together a few times in the past couple of years, I can get there easily but it's totally closed to Filipinos for any type of tourist visa now. Maldives is possible for us both to visit but apparently we can't get married there. Probably other places with very high Covid available (Brazil etc?) but I think they're too risky for us. I'm still researching...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Is Hong Kong open now?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Is Hong Kong open now?











Hong Kong Travel Restrictions - COVID-19 Updates - Cathay Pacific


View the latest COVID-19 restrictions for passengers travelling to Hong Kong. Learn more about entry requirements, transit restrictions, and quarantine measures.



www.cathaypacific.com


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Hong Kong Travel Restrictions - COVID-19 Updates - Cathay Pacific
> 
> 
> View the latest COVID-19 restrictions for passengers travelling to Hong Kong. Learn more about entry requirements, transit restrictions, and quarantine measures.
> ...


So you can transit again, our original flights were cancelled when they closed for transit.


----------

